# T5 extreme - DMAA



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

anyone used this? just got some, date 6/14.

had 1 this morning, read some mixed reviews, some people not sleeping, others not getting much from them.

looking to run them 10 days, then have 2 weeks off when im back at work.

ingredients

T5 EXTREME

30MG DMAA

200MG CAFFEINE

30MG EPHEDRINE

75MG ASPIRIN

run the same ECA stack myself before, without the DMAA.

thinking of 2 tabs a day, one morning prior to fasted cardio and the other pre training at 5pm.

any advise?

cheers


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

scot-ish said:


> anyone used this? just got some, date 6/14.
> 
> had 1 this morning, read some mixed reviews, some people not sleeping, others not getting much from them.
> 
> ...


Ran the same without DMAA - From Zion Labs.

Great initial buzz but died off before bed when taken around 11am - Once made the mistake of taking one before football training at 9 - Didn't sleep till around 3 though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Yup 

I used them for 2 weeks. Results were decent tbh.

I took tab at 4.30am before i did my morning cardio, and still had the shakes come dinner time. The first day i took them i didnt get a wink of sleep  This subsided tho the longer i took them. I did feel on edge tho for the first week.

I wouldnt take them after 2.00pm tho


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

had one this morning before i posted this, not had much from it so far :/ stomach might feel a bit funny, but not sure thats these or not, but will he having one later about 5;30 prior to training.

got some melatonin so if im not feeling tired, can dump some of that to hopefully help.

cheers


----------



## jaklin2112 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys.I have tablets Tiromel from Turkey 100 tab,25 mcg. 14 pounds with free shipping.If someone have interest please contact me.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

ok, so had two of these so far today, no shakes or nothing.

one about 10am, and then had another one at 5:30 before the gym at 6:10 :/ done a fair bit of sweating in the gym, not sure if more than normal, but was deffo soaked, although was an hour 20 cardio.

will be taking two the morra, and then training chest and tri's so will know how they perform the morra.

sure i got more shakes etc when i ran a home made ECA from Chest eze, but guess shakes isnt everything....


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

had another one this morning, about 10am before training the missus, did a bit of cardio myself, and a few hundred squats with her, had a bit of a sweat on, but not had any shakes at all.... will be taking another one tonight before chest/tris and if i dont feel much, then the next day will be 3 tabs a day.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been taking one of the D Hacks ultrburns every morning, I read up that people couldn't even handle half a tablet, however a full one seems to do nothing for me. I get to lunch time then take a ECA tab... and still able to sleep at night time lol.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

SwoleNoel said:


> I've been taking one of the D Hacks ultrburns every morning, I read up that people couldn't even handle half a tablet, however a full one seems to do nothing for me. I get to lunch time then take a ECA tab... and still able to sleep at night time lol.


maybe i just have a high tolerance.... when i run Chest Ezee i got shakes and that, but not seeming to get anything from it.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

SwoleNoel said:


> I've been taking one of the D Hacks ultrburns every morning, I read up that people couldn't even handle half a tablet, however a full one seems to do nothing for me. I get to lunch time then take a ECA tab... and still able to sleep at night time lol.


I know what u means, I've taken 2 of the Ultra Burn and didnt get anything from it apart from my man hood shrinking ??

It's clen that scares me now!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

There strong, probs best off starting on 1 a day or you will be buzzing of your cnut


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

been on 2 a day for a few days now, today i never ate much, and gave me a bit of a sore stomach all day - think they are working though, as i do feel like im getting leaner, but that might be the fact im at 1600cals a day


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

In my experience, though only using a regular ECA stack, the 5pm one would keep me awake at night... But I try and sleep between 10 - 11.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> In my experience, though only using a regular ECA stack, the 5pm one would keep me awake at night... But I try and sleep between 10 - 11.


last three nights its done that now, been bumping melatonin - but last night was 3am before i could eat and i was up 9;30 and in the gym, so now its going to be earlier in the day with the second one, more like 3pm latest, and then melatonin around 9pm to get the sleep back.

cheers


----------



## fafaz (Dec 16, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> had one this morning before i posted this, not had much from it so far :/ stomach might feel a bit funny, but not sure thats these or not, but will he having one later about 5;30 prior to training.
> 
> got some melatonin so if im not feeling tired, can dump some of that to hopefully help.
> 
> cheers


Stomach feels funny? Did you have it on an empty stomach? Have it with food mate


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

fafaz said:


> Stomach feels funny? Did you have it on an empty stomach? Have it with food mate


yup, bang on, i was taking them and then not feeding for a couple hours, as was prior to fasted cardio, and then mid afternoon.

this morning it was down the hatch with 25g whey, and 40g oats. stomach feels fine so far 

cheers


----------

